# Just ordered new wheels/tires.



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

DanoHB said:


> Just ordered my new 18" chrome Verde Regency wheels and some 225/45/18 Nitto Motivo tires to put on them. Got a killer deal too from Disount tires. Can't wait to install them. The Nitto Motivos are a fairly new tire that are perfect for a daily driver. Anyone else using them?


Can wait to see pictures of your Cruze with wheels installed!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Step 1. Install wheels/tires
Step 2. Take photos
Step 3. THEN POST THREAD WITH PICS


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

DanoHB, thanks for your support. Can't wait to see them on your Cruze.


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

y not use a 225/40/18 there cheaper then the 225/45/18 and only slightly smaller


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Blues_Cruze said:


> y not use a 225/40/18 there cheaper then the 225/45/18 and only slightly smaller


Because the overall diameter of the tire will be too small. Beyond looking terrible (larger fender gap all around the tire), your odometer and speedometer will be off... you'll think you're going faster than you really are, and you'll put more miles on the odometer than you should be. The difference is only 4%, but it's still a difference. The looks are the biggest reason not to do it. If you want a 225/40 tire, go with a 19" rim. It will look 100% better and keep the tire diameter correct. It will cost more, but at least it's done right.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Because the overall diameter of the tire will be too small. Beyond looking terrible (larger fender gap all around the tire), your odometer and speedometer will be off... you'll think you're going faster than you really are, and you'll put more miles on the odometer than you should be. The difference is only 4%, but it's still a difference. The looks are the biggest reason not to do it. If you want a 225/40 tire, go with a 19" rim. It will look 100% better and keep the tire diameter correct. It will cost more, but at least it's done right.


Exactly my thoughts. Well stated. If its about cost, then I would just keep the stock wheel/tire combo. It's about looks and performance.


----------

